# Xem ngay 5 cái thiết kế nội thất gỗ chung cư 2001



## Dung Thủy (13/10/21)

Xem ngay 5 cái thiết kế nội thất gỗ chung cư 2001
1. Ý tưởng thiết kế nội thất chung cư
•    Dù căn hộ chung cư mà bạn lựa chọn có diện tích lớn hay nhỏ thì khi thiết kế nội thất cũng cần đảm bảo được những ý tưởng và tiêu chí cơ bản dưới đây.
•    Lựa chọn kích thước nội thất phù hợp với diện tích nhà: Một căn chung cư nhỏ không thể cố gắng “nhồi nhét” những món đồ nội thất cồng kềnh, cầu kỳ, cũng như một căn nhà rộng nếu chỉ đặt vài vật dụng nhỏ và đơn giản thì sẽ để lại rất nhiều “không gian chết”. Vì vậy, tùy vào diện tích chung cư mà bạn nên lựa chọn kích cỡ và loại nội thất phù hợp.
•    Những góc chết của ngôi nhà, những điểm kín, góc khuất và nơi thiếu ánh sáng hoàn toàn có thể tận dụng để kê nội thất, lại tạo được sự rộng rãi.
Kết hợp màu sắc và ánh sáng: Một thiết kế nội thất cho nhà chung cư phù hợp là khi bạn lựa chọn được những món đồ có màu sắc tương xứng với phong cách và không thể thiết kế nội thất gỗ chung cư
•    thiếu ánh sáng làm điểm nhấn.
Tùy vào sở thích cá nhân, chúng phong cách trang trí phòng khách đẹp
•    ta hoàn toàn có thể lựa chọn được màu sắc để làm tôn lên vẻ đẹp của căn hộ. Ngoài nguồn ánh sáng tự nhiên từ cửa sổ, cửa chính, hãy đem lại sự ấm áp, tươi mới cho căn hộ bằng hệ thống đèn điện chiếu sáng hợp lý.




2. Các phong cách thiết kế nội thất cho nhà chung cư
2.1. Phong cách nội thất hiện đại
Trong tất cả các phong cách thiết kế nội thất, có lẽ mẫu thiết kế hiện đại phổ biến hơn cả bởi phù hợp mẫu thiết kế phòng khách bằng gỗ cho chung cư nhỏ
•     với bất kỳ không gian nhà ở nào.
•    Lối kiến trúc này đặc biệt dành cho những người có lối sống năng động, hiện đại hướng tới một không gian mở, thoáng đãng, ưa thích những món đồ nội thất được thiết kế đơn giản, gọn gàng như ghế sofa gỗ hiện đại.
2.2. Phong cách nội thất cổ điển
•    Phong cách nội thất cổ điển phù hợp với những căn hộ có diện tích rộng, đủ không gian cho những món đồ nội thất có trang trí hơi cầu kỳ hơn so với nội thất hiện đại.
•    Khi thiết kế theo phong cách này, các kiến trúc sư thường sử dụng gam màu ấm, trầm như nâu, xanh rêu, kem hoặc vàng đất, tạo điểm nhấn bằng gỗ và da.
2.3. Phong cách tân cổ điển
•    Thiết kế nội thất chung cư theo phong cách tân cổ điển là sự kết hợp giữa hiện đại nhưng vẫn mang hơi thở cổ điển mà không quá cầu kỳ, xa hoa. Bố cục tối giản, gam màu đơn giản hơn, không gian kinh tế nhưng vẫn toát lên nét thanh nhã.
•    Hãy tạo điểm nhấn bằng những đường nét hoa văn trang trí đơn giản trên trần nhà, tường nhà hay sử dụng các mẫu đèn chùm với tông màu ấm.
2.4. Phong cách hiện đại Châu Âu
•    Không chỉ phổ biến ở châu Âu mà giờ đây phong cách này được khá nhiều gia đình Việt Nam ưa chuộng bởi ưu điểm hiện đại, độc đáo nhưng vẫn hài hòa và đặc biệt phù hợp với những căn chung cư nhỏ.
•    Gam màu đơn sắc trắng, xám, đen,… của phong cách Bắc Âu kết hợp với họa tiết nổi bật ở rèm cửa, thảm trải sàn, đồ trang trí, tranh ảnh mang đến một không gian vô cùng hiện đại và cá tính kết hợp thêm các mẫu bộ ghế sofa gỗ tự nhiên cao cấp.
2.5. Phong cách Pháp
•    Đây là mẫu thiết kế nội thất chung cư khiến người ta liên tưởng đến sự kết hợp giữa nét hiện đại với một chút cổ điển, xưa cũ, trang trí với đồ cổ hay những món đồ độc đáo, từ đó tạo ra một không gian đẹp và ấn tượng nhất, đặc biệt là với các gian phòng cần đến bàn ghế sofa gỗ tự nhiên phòng khách 30m2.
Như vậy, Quý khách đã nắm được các thiết kế nội thất chung cư phổ biến hiện nay. Để đặt mua các sản phẩm vui lòng inbox fanpage Nội thất Dung Thủy để được trợ giúp.


----------

